# Steampunk



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made this hat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gave jack a little steam punk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok work cube is decorated


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Love it! I love steampunk and wish I could get away with decorating my work area like that, unfortunately my director would not be happy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miriya said:


> Love it! I love steampunk and wish I could get away with decorating my work area like that, unfortunately my director would not be happy.


thank you ya everyone at works loves to see me decorate my cube it makes them all smile and always woundering what will i do next


----------

